# Mage Sub-Classes



## G.A. Donis (Dec 23, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that something like this was asked in an earlier thread, but that thread seems to have died.  I was wondering why the Green, Grey and Red sub-classes don't get any magical boons?  I know the saves are slightly better along with the base attack bonus, but.  According to the charts the characters would only get character feats every 3 levels.  Consider that they would all be prone to spell failure due to armor (the Red and Grey are described as training in both magic and combat) and two of the boons (light armour use and armoured casting) seem to be oriented towards these sub-classes.  

Does anyone think it would really screw up balance to give these sub-classes some boons along their level progression.  Probably not quite like the regular Mage and maybe just the first leve Magic Boon (2 minor, 1 minor & 1 moderate or 1 major)?

I've come across some other questions, but I'll put those in their own threads.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 25, 2002)

As odd as it may seem, the generic mage class was added AFTER the coloured mages.  Thus, the boon system could have been incorporated a little better.  I'm going to work on that some more, but all the sub-classes should have at least a few boons.


----------



## Krug (Jan 20, 2003)

I agree. Some of the armor targeted boons would have helped a lot. Also, may I suggest giving out 1/2 level spell bonus advancements? Eg: between 3rd and 4th level, at 4th level the Caster would have a +3 1/2 level spells instead of just 3.

Building a Half-Orc Barbarian 2/Grey Mage [Earth] 3 in the IC folder. If I erred let me know.


----------

